
NTP Security Project announces public development release - weeha
https://www.ntpsec.org/pressrelease-20151116.html
======
yeukhon
Nice. But after browsing a few pages trying to see what we can help, I am
disappointed. I spent almost a minute before finding a link to the source
code, but I still don't quite see a nice introduction on how to compile, run
test, contribution rules/guides. They are all over the place, some in source
control, some on the web page (spread across different pages). This would be
the first and most critical area to improve.

I probably should hop on IRC, and ask someone to demo how he/she works with
the code, setting things up, and then probably help write up a guide. It's
better than figuring out everything myself, despite being really good at
figuring things out (hey you need that to be engineer...).

~~~
aidenn0
Are you saying it resembles more of a cathedral than a bazaar?

~~~
yeukhon
I am not sure how my comment is relates to cathedral vs bazaar, can you
clarify? I am simply stating that there is a need for better documentation,
similar to Mozilla Wiki / Mozilla MDN for beginners to contribute to Firefox.

~~~
gonzo
Eric S. Raymond is a known contributor to NTPsec.

